# last straw about to snap.



## rateyes (Nov 11, 2009)

so another girl has 'said' she doesnt like me by ignoring me randomly...

everything was going good,we were getting along and randomly one day she wont reply to my texts/calls,wont look at me in class...and im really confused.

this situation has happened 5 times now...same thing, talking, going good, then randomly acts like i dont exist. another situation(happened 2 times) a girl had sex with my friend after saying she liked me and i liked her, and had made a plan to go on an actual date, THE SAME NIGHT.

so the point being, im finding it extremely hard to try to control this depression of mine. I used to drink and smoke alot, but i managed to stay away from it with my own will power. Ive been able to tell myself to hold on, itll get better. Now after this last girl, im breaking apart. Ive already said i quit my youth group(whats the point?) started smoking again, and am bout to pick up drinking and partying again. after 7 times IN A ROW of a girl putting me off like im nothing to the world, im losing faith in myself, i must be a horrible person not worth conversating with anyone....

THis was mostly a rant, because i know noone here can help me or do anything for me, but i just felt like telling someone, and the only person i have enough courage to talk to about this is on the other side of the country for college.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im sorry you're going through this. you're right, there's really nothing anyone can do for you, but i wish there was. 

i remember being almost patronized by a guy i really liked in college. we used to go on walks together, swimming, movies at his place, and id make him dinner. and then one day he comes to me and is all excited and he says he just met the girl of his dreams. man, i was crushed. i took a walk and sat by myself for awhile. i lived by him for about a year and it was so hard to watch him with his girl. 

so i know how that feels, and im sorry. but i hope you dont start drinking and doing drugs. it'll make things so much worse.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

rateyes said:


> after 7 times IN A ROW of a girl putting me off like im nothing to the world, im losing faith in myself, i must be a horrible person not worth conversating with anyone....


First I will say that I do not envy the guy's position of having to do the chasing...I think the rejection would do a number on me too.

BUT...giving up...losing faith in yourself...that is a self-fulfilling prophecy right there....taking a sharpie and putting a big "L" on your forehead is not going to help you get women.

I have seen guys get rejected 7 times in a row in a club....and still laughing...having fun....and trying for #8...and eventually they score...because they are confident...which is extremely attractive to women....just sayin'

I don't know if they really don't care when they get rejected or are just really good at acting like they don't...but it seems to work.


----------



## rateyes (Nov 11, 2009)

swedish said:


> First I will say that I do not envy the guy's position of having to do the chasing...I think the rejection would do a number on me too.
> 
> BUT...giving up...losing faith in yourself...that is a self-fulfilling prophecy right there....taking a sharpie and putting a big "L" on your forehead is not going to help you get women.
> 
> ...


ya, ive realized this, someone told me something i liked, the more you fail, the higher your chance of success becomes.. so im on number 8 right now...


----------

